# National Front invisible membership protest



## krink (Apr 25, 2012)

St George's day they did a surprise demo at newcastle - don't know what time it was but place looks dead so guessing early evening. The pics are from their facebook page where they say 80 people attended. They must have an invisible branch because I cannot get 80 even if I count everyone twice! Also doesn't appear to be any NF branding anywhere.

No doubt this was in prep for their assault on the council elections - they have 3 standing in the area as far as I know. Anyway, time for the freak show...have a gander at these beauties:


----------



## krink (Apr 25, 2012)

lol at post title fail


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 25, 2012)

krink said:


>


 
Is it just be or does the lad in the navy blue coat and black jeans look like he might be Asian or something? Strange.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like 3 fash are standing in the london wide assembly stuff down here en all.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 25, 2012)

To be fair to the NF (well you know what I mean) that is a bigger turnout than they have had for years at Monument, the last two years saw about 4 of them.


----------



## krink (Apr 25, 2012)

i didn't know anything about it until yesterday.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

if there's no NF signs, i'm wondeinf did everyone there know it was being claimed as a NF demo?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 25, 2012)

You could probably make an educated guess that it might have involved some sort of politics that might be towards the right of centre.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 25, 2012)

I just realised is the lad in the green bomber jacket in the background blacked up?


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2012)

tattooed face.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 25, 2012)

That ginger bearded clown Dave Jones has been latered out of the BPP  He's not a closet dweller is he? Not much. Under normal circumstances anyone would be excused for askin why a lad like him in his 20's hasn't got a missus, but that beard explains it all - At one time some gay people would cultivate partners of the opposite gender as camoflage and refer to that camoflage as a "beard", but this daft twat literally grew a fuckin beard.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Apr 25, 2012)

[quote="krink, post:
View attachment 18488[/quote]

Is it just me or does that guy in the raincoat on the right look like a classic flasher?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 25, 2012)

attachment 18488 lol.


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 26, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To be fair to the NF (well you know what I mean) that is a bigger turnout than they have had for years at Monument, the last two years saw about 4 of them.


 Yes, but not 80, more like 20.


----------



## bignose1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anudder Oik said:


> [quote="krink, post:
> View attachment 18488


 
Is it just me or does that guy in the raincoat on the right look like a classic flasher?[/quote]
 Yeah..and Im an ex member of Anti Flashist Action so I can spot em a mile away...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 26, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Yes, but not 80, more like 20.


 
Still 500% more than usual


----------



## N_igma (Apr 26, 2012)

toggle said:


> if there's no NF signs, i'm wondeinf did everyone there know it was being claimed as a NF demo?


 
There's a white pride flag in that first photo.


----------



## elfman (Apr 27, 2012)

They try do this every year. Last year there was a pre-emptive counter rally by some lefty's and the infidels/EDL turned up and it all got a bit heated. There was a video of it floating about. I'm guessing this has some non-NF infidels and other boneheads drafted in from Yorkshire too (I remember seeing a Hull NF banner on one of the previous ones iirc)


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2012)

While we're critiquing their clobber why is the fella on the far right (lol) wearing the kind of cheap market ski jacket that was briefly fashionable in 1987?


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2012)

N_igma said:


> There's a white pride flag in that first photo.


 
I've heard this a few times regarding the white celtic cross on black. Since when has that been "white pride"?

I always though it was more overtly Fascist (with a capital F) ? Third positionist types were always very fond of it. Here, the Forza Nuova use it as their official symbol. Much more than just white pride imo, and a sign of more "hardcore" (for want of a better word) fascist ideas than mere racism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2012)

Belushi said:


> While we're critiquing their clobber why is the fella on the far right (lol) wearing the kind of cheap market ski jacket that was briefly fashionable in 1987?


You hoping to flog him your 'vintage' 80s clobber?


----------



## albionism (Apr 27, 2012)

I see the NF have finally sorted out the image problem
they had in the 70s and 80s, judging by the geezer in
the green flight jacket and lovely, lovely face tats.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> I've heard this a few times regarding the white celtic cross on black. Since when has that been "white pride"?


 
According to the Anti-Defamation League it was first "popularised" as a "white pride" symbol by the Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2012)

audiotech said:


> According to the Anti-Defamation League it was first "popularised" as a "white pride" symbol by the Ku Klux Klan.


 
Really? You learn something every day. Cheers for the link.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

The celtic cross came out of german aryan-science and ariosophy in the late 19th early 20th century - associated with rune lore and the myth of a majestic pre-christian aryan civilisation led by aryan knights and so on. The ADL are miles off.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmmm.

Either way, I would stilll suggest that it use today, in the UK, is not some raw, "white pride" devoid of more sophisticated political backround  - the "stars and bars" would surely be a more likely candidate for that - but can be taken as an indicator at least of influence by (and most likely presence of) organised Fascist elements.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

Course it is - and derived from the tradition mentioned above directly through the nazis symbols taken from the thule society and other weirdo groups.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember a few weeks back griffin posing with a couple of lads with the same flag and some going on about Griffin and the white pride flag. Nope, a conscious nod back to his ITPesque roots more like.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> I remember a few weeks back griffin posing with a couple of lads with the same flag and some going on about Griffin and the white pride flag. Nope, a conscious nod back to his ITPesque roots more like.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2012)

that's the one...

...interesting that he would choose to do this.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The celtic cross came out of german aryan-science and ariosophy in the late 19th early 20th century - associated with rune lore and the myth of a majestic pre-christian aryan civilisation led by aryan knights and so on. The ADL are miles off.


 
Not really, as the ADL have stated on their web-site that the Celtic Cross was first "*popularised*" as a "*white pride*" symbol by the KKK. Was it really popular world wide before they adopted it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

What do you mean not really? What's not really?

The ADl can say whatever they want (and they're notorious for their shaky grasp of the historical symbols and so on of the far right - never mind their own dodgy politics). The modern use of the white cross by fascists and white-priders can=me out of the aryan volkish tradtion in germany that fed directly into nazi symbolism and from there into their post-war would be epigones.


----------



## albionism (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember seeing the circled cross symbol graffiti all over the place as a kid
in 1970s-1980s East London. I believe the British Movement used it as a symbol thus
:


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 27, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Not really, as the ADL have stated on their web-site that the Celtic Cross was first "*popularised*" as a "*white pride*" symbol by the KKK. Was it really popular world wide before they adopted it?


 
if 'popularised' means posing for photographs.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember a bit of a battle on the Monument back in the mid 80's between the fash & left, people were more into politics in those days.

One thing that I always remember was one of the NF bonehead's wearing a badge with the circled A, slightly confusing to a 14 year old newbie.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 27, 2012)

albionism said:


> I remember seeing the circled cross symbol graffiti all over the place as a kid
> in 1970s-1980s East London. I believe the British Movement used it as a symbol thus
> : View attachment 18566


 
BM call it the sundial dont they?

They're still using it. See stickers in Manchester every now and then.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 27, 2012)

albionism said:


> I remember seeing the circled cross symbol graffiti all over the place as a kid
> in 1970s-1980s East London. I believe the British Movement used it as a symbol thus
> : View attachment 18566


 

I used to see that all the time painted on walls. I didn't know at the time BM stood for British Movement & thought it said "BOM", meaning bomb and the O with a cross in it represented an explosive device.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 27, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BM call it the sundial dont they?
> 
> They're still using it. See stickers in Manchester every now and then.


 

Sun_wheel_, I think.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

That's the connection to the aryan shit i mentioned before. Nothing to do with the KKK. This is serious established history.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 27, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> BM call it the sundial dont they?
> 
> They're still using it. See stickers in Manchester every now and then.


 
The swastika is the sunwheel in movement.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

sunnysidedown said:


> The swastika is the sundial in movement.


Bin-fucking-go


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Either way, I would stilll suggest that it use today, in the UK, is not some raw, "white pride" devoid of more sophisticated political backround - the "stars and bars" would surely be a more likely candidate for that - but can be taken as an indicator at least of influence by (and most likely presence of) organised Fascist elements.


 
yep, you see that symbol you know organised fash are involved, and not just someone who is a bit racist or ignorant or whatever.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 27, 2012)

saw that symbol being used on a street demo when i was in moldova, just a bunch of fash walking down the street with loads of shops etc and with white pride and romanian flags. if someone's using that then there's a good chance they're into it more deeply and politically than someone who's just a bit nationalist imo.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 27, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> saw that symbol being used on a street demo when i was in moldova, just a bunch of fash walking down the street with loads of shops etc and with white pride and romanian flags. if someone's using that then there's a good chance they're into it more deeply and politically than someone who's just a bit nationalist imo.


Are you Moldovan?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 27, 2012)

no, just lived there for a while


----------



## audiotech (Apr 28, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What do you mean not really? What's not really?
> 
> The ADl can say whatever they want (and they're notorious for their shaky grasp of the historical symbols and so on of the far right - never mind their own dodgy politics). The modern use of the white cross by fascists and white-priders can=me out of the aryan volkish tradtion in germany that fed directly into nazi symbolism and from there into their post-war would be epigones.


 
Not really miles off, but I see you've thrown in the word 'white', along with 'cross' there, which was not mentioned specifically in that ADL piece.

Ignoring the specific colour of the cross for a moment, the symbol itself does originate from the Celtic Cross and I see it's now banned in Germany, if it is adopted by a political group and used in a racist context. It's not clear whether it was a white, or black cross that was adopted by one party who were banned from using it there?

The British Movement in their most active period here, used both black and white spray paint to mark out their cross, as did other neo-nazi and racist groups/gangs and it was indeed termed a 'sunwheel' by the BM

Edit: A former acquaintance of mine produced some fake British Movement stickers in around 1981, with the name replaced with 'Bowel Movement', with the slogan 'Forever we Fester', along with the acronym S.H.I.T which stood for Seig Heil I'm Thick. The address of a prominent activist was also added.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2012)

chilango said:


> I've heard this a few times regarding the white celtic cross on black. Since when has that been "white pride"?


 
I'm not sure how it got associated with white pride in general but it's a fairly common flag usually accompanied by the slogan "White Pride Worldwide". Silly cunts lol.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Is facetat man this guy


----------



## elfman (Apr 29, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Is facetat man this guy


 
Why do Leeds seem to attract so many wankers as fans?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2012)

oh dont start on soccer teams! the BM are still around but tiny and insignificant. they are based in heckmondwike i think. the BM was mainly skins in footsoldier role. ray hill was part of it and searchlight get some credit for wrecking it. that and colin jordan who was arrested after nicking womens underwear and lost em considerable face. they were then eclipsed by the bnp. as for leeds, it has always had a heavy fash contingent. anyone know why?


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks like he used to have a mahoosive moustache....


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2012)

elfman said:


> Why do Leeds seem to attract so many wankers as fans?


 
I thought Butchers was one?


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> as for leeds, it has always had a heavy fash contingent. anyone know why?




Don't know but the Zulus battered them for their racist chanting at this game at St Andrews- 27 years ago.


----------



## Glitter (Apr 29, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> oh dont start on soccer teams! the BM are still around but tiny and insignificant. they are based in heckmondwike i think. the BM was mainly skins in footsoldier role. ray hill was part of it and searchlight get some credit for wrecking it. that and colin jordan who was arrested after nicking womens underwear and lost em considerable face. they were then eclipsed by the bnp. as for leeds, it has always had a heavy fash contingent. anyone know why?


 
I've lived in a few places in Yorkshire and it does seem to have stronger racist contingents. Dunno if it's just because I've lived in smaller towns there and it's a small town mentality or if it actually is a Yorkshire thing.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 29, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I've lived in a few places in Yorkshire and it does seem to have stronger racist contingents. Dunno if it's just because I've lived in smaller towns there and it's a small town mentality or if it actually is a Yorkshire thing.



I went out with a lass from Cleckheaton in the early 90s, there were BNP and NF stickers and graffiti all over the place.


----------



## elfman (Apr 29, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I went out with a lass from Cleckheaton in the early 90s, there were BNP and NF stickers and graffiti all over the place.


 

Big up da Cleck massive!!



malatesta32 said:


> oh dont start on soccer teams! the BM are still around but tiny and insignificant. they are based in heckmondwike i think. the BM was mainly skins in footsoldier role. ray hill was part of it and searchlight get some credit for wrecking it. that and colin jordan who was arrested after nicking womens underwear and lost em considerable face. they were then eclipsed by the bnp. as for leeds, it has always had a heavy fash contingent. anyone know why?


There were loads of BM stickers in Batley when I was working there last year. They still seem to be based in Hecky


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 29, 2012)

My main memories of Clecky are that the air stank of dog food, that and the fash stickers.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2012)

The BM were the British Section of the World Union of National Socialist_s , _this hallowed role is now the BPPs.  Its the 50 th Anniversary of the Cotswold Agreement this year, no doubt the BPP will be burning a sun wheel in Temple Guiting in August.

Picture below of the World Union of National Socialists getting a hard time from some locals


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2012)

fash goss: jordan was also married to that dior heiress who he nicked off dandruffy tyndall.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2012)

yet another mass mobilisation of the fash!no doubt yet another 'victory.'


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2012)

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...Q3FVAAAAIBAJ&sjid=jJYDAAAAIBAJ&pg=7108,988825

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=ay8gAAAAIBAJ&sjid=BycEAAAAIBAJ&pg=7484,3546998&hl=en


----------



## elfman (Apr 29, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I've lived in a few places in Yorkshire and it does seem to have stronger racist contingents. Dunno if it's just because I've lived in smaller towns there and it's a small town mentality or if it actually is a Yorkshire thing.


 
I think it's really bad in the small towns with pockets of Asian communities that have absolutely no integration into the surrounding areas. You can have one school thats 95% 'white' then a couple of miles away you'll have another school that's 80% 'Asian'. There's no shared social spaces with the 'whites' often going to drinking establishments as opposed to a place of religion. Both sides are just ignorant of each other.

I can remember passing through Heckmondwike every day on my way to and from work in my last job. When I was coming home and changed bus', I would wait at the bus stop next to the park. You would see a group of you Asian lads in the tennis courts playing cricket then at the other side of the park you would see a group of white youths just hanging out. They wouldn't acknowledge each other at all. It's just like they have no need to get to know each other, so they don't try.


----------



## elfman (Apr 29, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> My main memories of Clecky are that the air stank of dog food, that and the fash stickers.


 
The animal feed factory closed down to relocate just on the outskirts of the town, so it doesn't smell like that anymore. It's now a part of a growing number of abandoned buildings there.

A few weeks back, EDL managed to get about 60 on the streets of Cleck. For such a small place, it's a big number. Really depressed me to think of that many in my home town


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2012)

Here are few more white crosses


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

elfman said:


> I think it's really bad in the small towns with pockets of Asian communities that have absolutely no integration into the surrounding areas. You can have one school thats 95% 'white' then a couple of miles away you'll have another school that's 80% 'Asian'. There's no shared social spaces with the 'whites' often going to drinking establishments as opposed to a place of religion. Both sides are just ignorant of each other.
> 
> I can remember passing through Heckmondwike every day on my way to and from work in my last job. When I was coming home and changed bus', I would wait at the bus stop next to the park. You would see a group of you Asian lads in the tennis courts playing cricket then at the other side of the park you would see a group of white youths just hanging out. They wouldn't acknowledge each other at all. It's just like they have no need to get to know each other, so they don't try.


 
The integration issue is a biggie. Don't think the far right would have anything like the numbers it had if the different communities were forced to integrate. The BNP love the current state of affairs, they don't want integration and neither do many elements in both 'communities'.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 29, 2012)

elfman said:


> The animal feed factory closed down to relocate just on the outskirts of the town, so it doesn't smell like that anymore. It's now a part of a growing number of abandoned buildings there.
> 
> A few weeks back, EDL managed to get about 60 on the streets of Cleck. For such a small place, it's a big number. Really depressed me to think of that many in my home town



My ex's brother was into far right stuff, now I recall. Had a union jack and British bulldog tattoo iirc.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 29, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> My ex's brother was into far right stuff, now I recall. Had a union jack and British bulldog tattoo iirc.


Ah the British bulldog! What an ugly inbred mutha fucka!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 29, 2012)

elfman said:


> I think it's really bad in the small towns with pockets of Asian communities that have absolutely no integration into the surrounding areas. You can have one school thats 95% 'white' then a couple of miles away you'll have another school that's 80% 'Asian'. There's no shared social spaces with the 'whites' often going to drinking establishments as opposed to a place of religion. Both sides are just ignorant of each other.
> 
> I can remember passing through Heckmondwike every day on my way to and from work in my last job. When I was coming home and changed bus', I would wait at the bus stop next to the park. You would see a group of you Asian lads in the tennis courts playing cricket then at the other side of the park you would see a group of white youths just hanging out. They wouldn't acknowledge each other at all. It's just like they have no need to get to know each other, so they don't try.


 

It's like that in rochdale - I know that's lancs, but it's the same script really. The main cross racial interaction that occurs is between (mainly asian) dealers and (mainly white) users. Though TBF, some of the stani lads do show real concern, if someone says "I'm seriously trying to stop using, if I phone you, don't serve me", and they won't - Some of them do get really concerned over how their customes are doing - Even though you're their bread n butter, some of them do seem to genuinely want you to find a better way to live. Though they will chat shit about being on the frontline of the crack & heroin jihad. It's all a bit odd, friendships do blossom on the rockiest of ground.


----------



## audiotech (May 2, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> oh dont start on soccer teams! the BM are still around but tiny and insignificant. they are based in heckmondwike i think. the BM was mainly skins in footsoldier role. ray hill was part of it and searchlight get some credit for wrecking it. that and colin jordan who was arrested after nicking womens underwear and lost em considerable face. they were then eclipsed by the bnp. as for leeds, it has always had a heavy fash contingent. anyone know why?


 
The NF had a fairly active base in Leeds in the late 70's and they, along with other fascists were later able to have an influence on the Leeds Utd football firm - 'Service Crew'. It wasn't all one way of course and there were many more Leeds fans who challenged the racism emanating from this pernicious minority, including some working class, militant anti-fascists, who attended Leeds matches and on occasions (ANLmk1) challenged the fascist presence there. Other anti-fascists at a later period also followed upon this anti-fascist activity at the ground.

There was a report in the eighties undertaken by the TUC into the activities of the far-right at Elland Road and the 'Show Racism the Red Card' initiative was set-up involving the main supporters group, players and the football club itself, who had ignored the problem for some years. An undercover operation by the police, leading to the "Wild Boar" trial, was also a major factor in undermining the activities of those involved in football related violence and racist activities at the club.

It should be recalled that one of the first high profile black players to play top-flight football in England was Leeds player, Albert Johanneson, originally from South Africa - a great player, who was badly let down, not by any racism from supporters, who warmly welcomed Albert to Leeds Utd, but let down by the management of the club itself. I last saw and spoke to Albert Johanneson on a 'Community Programme Scheme' for the unemployed in the mid eighties. As I said, a great player, badly let down by the club.


----------



## audiotech (May 2, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> fash goss: jordan was also married to that dior heiress who he nicked off dandruffy tyndall.


 
Martin Webster, former NF organisor, attended the wedding, opening the car door to the happy couple and gave a straight arm salute. There's some old British Pathe News film of it somewhere.

Webster reportedly attended an _Iona forum_ meeting recently in London btw, moaning about his sciatica and "..attacking the Jews and all things Jewish" before "retreating" off the premises, when confronted by the landlord of the pub, who threatened to call the police, as he didn't want a "...bunch of white racists damaging his reputation".


----------



## malatesta32 (May 3, 2012)

the tony white thing in leeds was interesting. i got a download of a fash thing called 'white lies' in a box somewhere. webster was an 'homosexualist' according to danfdruff tyndall.


----------



## sim667 (May 8, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Ah the British bulldog! What an ugly inbred mutha fucka!


 
Awesome dogs though.


----------



## Red Storm (May 8, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> the tony white thing in leeds was interesting. i got a download of a fash thing called 'white lies' in a box somewhere. webster was an 'homosexualist' according to danfdruff tyndall.


 
He shagged Griffin


----------

